
Former CIA director blames millennials for government’s leaks - x0f1a
https://theintercept.com/2017/03/10/former-cia-director-michael-hayden-blames-millennials-for-government-leaks/
======
aanm1988
> “In order to do this kind of stuff, we have to recruit from a certain
> demographic,” he said, referring to government surveillance. “And I don’t
> mean to judge them at all, but this group of millennials and related groups
> simply have different understandings of the words loyalty, secrecy, and
> transparency than certainly my generation did.”

Your god damn right we do.

High praise as far as I'm concerned.

------
ccrush
Surprising that they want to spy on us and teach these millennials that
secrecy doesn't exist, and are surprised when the ones running their most
secrecy-eradicating programs are not interested in maintaining secrecy. Maybe
it would have been a different story if they did this only to foreigners, and
maybe it wouldn't have blown up in their faces if their recruiting tactics
didn't involve jailing hackers, but c'est la vie.

